# Construyendo señales direccionales para bicicleta



## RDP9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola:

Quiero construir unas señales direccionales para mi bicicleta. Ya conseguí el diseño del circuito para luces intermitentes en la parte de Proyectos de este Foro.
Luz Intermitente
Mi idea es construir dos circuitos de luz intermitente, y conectar ambos circuitos a una fuente de voltaje y a un switch, el que lógicamente controlará si está prendido un circuito o el otro, o si están apagados ambos.

Quisiera saber cuántas baterías AA se necesitan para llegar a 10V y cómo conecto las baterías con el switch y con los circuitos.

El switch que pienso utilizar es uno que tenga tres posiciones: ON, OFF, ON.

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## neutron (Jul 22, 2009)

bueno.. las pilas AA tienen 1.5v cada una, con 6 pilas llegas a 9v y con 7 pilas llegas a 10.5v..

el switch ya lo tenes? pone una foto si podes para ver las patitas o como es el switch a ver si se puede hacer lo que queres..

cualquier switch o llave, para usarlo de ON/OFF siemre se conecta en serie despues o antes de las pilas..


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

necesitaras un conmutador doble inversor,

hacia un lado encienden el señalero para doblar a la izquierda, si lo pones hacia la derecha, hara lo mismo pero para la derecha, y en el medio queda apagado.

atte. alexus.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola. 

Algo como esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

ahi puede verse el switch que mencione, el integrado es un 555, para dar el efecto intermitente a los led.

atte. alexus.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

No hace falta dos circuitos, sirve un switch normal on-off-on.
Aunque casi seguro que vas a tener que amplificar la señal del 555 mediante transistroes, op amps, relés..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 23, 2009)

mejor utilizar mosfets, mejor rendimiento., buz90, buz91,IRF730,IRF740,buk455

Si no quieres poner tantas pilas, puedes hacer ramas de diodos en paralelo, donde cada rama tiene su propia resistencia limitadora.


Recuerda que los diodos led son como una pila al reves, por ejemplo los de color verde solo se encienden si se supera los 1,2V.

Es un tema de matematicas de primaria:

Si cada diodo necesita 1,2V pues para 10 diodos en SERIE necesitara 12V.

Si utilizo el tipico pc de 4pilas:
4*1.5= 6V
baterias:
4*1.2V=4.8V

Para led verde de 1.2V, necesito >1.2V
6V/1.2=5led pero necesita una tension superior a 1,2V por lo que solo puedo encender 4led en SERIE
4.8/1.2=4, por tanto solo puedo poner 3led en serie

Si quiero meter ocho led con solo cuatro pilas de 1.5V
Necesito poner 4 led en SERIE para formar una rama
Poner 2 ramas en paralelo


+6V---------Resis----Led---led----Led---led----0V
!-------------Resis----Led---led----Led---led----!

Como ves hay 8 led en 2 ramas en PARALELO de 4 led en SERIE con 2 resistencias

Esto se puede repetir hasta el infinito y mas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Esto se puede repetir hasta el infinito y mas.



Exactamente hasta donde las pilas dicen: "hasta aquí hemos llegado"


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola.
Un interruptor de 3 posiciones 3 toques.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RDP9 (Jul 26, 2009)

OK. Todavía no tengo los componenetes porque no estoy seguro todavía de los valores de cada uno.

Cómo sé qué valores de resistencia y capacitancia tengo que utilizar? Éstos dependen de la cantidad de leds?
Son necesarios muchos leds?


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

noooooo! 

si te interesa leete algun tutorial de 555.

los valores de R y C, depende de la intermitencia que quieras para los led.

eso lo puedes meter a ojo, y vas probando, aunque lo correcto es hacer calculos..

atte. alexus.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola.
Ese es un circuito de muestra, usa la cantidad de LEDs que tú deseas o necesitas.
R1=1K
R2=20K (entre las pata 7 y 6 del 555 resistencia variable de preajuste o potenciómetro que se ajusta con un destornillador)
C=100uF
La corriente de los LEDs típica es de 20mA (a menos que la hoja de datos LED indique otro valor).
El transistor depende de la cantidad de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

